# Nebula memory usage



## acegunn (Jan 10, 2010)

The demo version of Nebula uses very little CPU for me until I get a certain number of instances (20 or so?) and then I start getting dropouts. I suspect that this is due to memory usage. 

Is there any way to alleviate this apart from going to a 64 bit operating system? (I have 4GB in my system)


----------



## ngarjuna (Mar 29, 2010)

There are two ways you can run out of resources with Nebula, RAM and CPU.

In the case of running out of RAM, the usual symptom is for the DAW to hang or crash pretty immediately upon loading the offending instance (depending on how the DAW handles memory and plugin resources).

In the case of CPU, the more usual symptom is dropouts and glitches (which is actually your DAW trying to keep up with all the processing that's being done).

From your description, it sounds like your issue might be the latter although it's possible that your DAW handles plugin memory differently past the 'limit'.

RAM and CPU use vary widely per program; stuff with low number of kernels can be RAM intensive but is usually pretty easy on CPU; and stuff with a high number of kernels might be very CPU intensive while using less RAM. To illustrate, I can get maybe 6-10 channels of console emulation + tape emulation before I hit my CPU ceiling on a dual core (E6600) chip; I've never come anywhere near using up my RAM pool (I have 4G).


----------



## acegunn (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. Sounds like I'm just running out of CPU then. I'd love to have console and tape emulation on every channel (30 or so) and every bus (~10), but that may not be doable just yet (at least in real time).


----------



## bantam (Oct 25, 2009)

As you get more into what NEBULA can do you may realize as i did that you are running nvidia video cards. macbook pro has them and so does my windows machine. a quick install of the CUDA driver lets you run pugins off of your video card and frees up your cpu. i was shocked first time i fired it up...


----------



## cdavis6406 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi
Whats your DAW and OS/Hardware. 

Nebula acts funny I a couple of DAWs. You can tweakem a little. But if your running 20 instantiations of the plug, thats got to be a monsterous session. Might want to start bussing some of it to aux tracks and dropping a couple. Give your cpu some room to breath. That being said if you can get 20 Neb plugs then thats pretty decent by th way. Nebula is really intensive on the cpu and HD buffer juggling.


----------

